# OMG What a Mess



## Sea Yeah (Mar 27, 2008)

Just got back from 2 days on the NW rivers and could not believe all the garbage people are leaving on the banks of these rivers!I filled all my pockets w/ cans bottles & string spools each trip down Then carried a folding chair, bbq grill & a garbage bag up. Cmon man these rivers are way to cool to be left like this. :help:


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

Breaks your heart doesn't it. My son and I hike the. North trail, and I always carry trash bags...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SND (Dec 19, 2004)

Yep, getting worse all the time. Seems like it used to be more related to the salmon run. Getting progressively worse throughout the seasons now. Very normal to take out cans, water bottles and line. What a shame ....


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

Sea Yeah said:


> Just got back from 2 days on the NW rivers and could not believe all the garbage people are leaving on the banks of these rivers!I filled all my pockets w/ cans bottles & string spools each trip down Then carried a folding chair, bbq grill & a garbage bag up. Cmon man these rivers are way to cool to be left like this. :help:


Nothing new.

Thanks for cleaning up what ya could.


----------



## HarleyDHawger (Nov 30, 2005)

When I go trout fishing, I always carry a garbage bag with me. the last couple of years it's seems to be full when I come out. I've had canoers dump their trash in the water right in front of me near where they launch site at on the Rifle river. pissed me off to the max. All I got for my yelling was the finger and laughed at. But the beer can deposit sometimes pays for my fishing trip.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

I always try to appease the Hunt & Fish Gods, always taking out more than what I came in with. "People Sign" as I call it is everywhere.... from the Stream banks to the farthest reaches of a roadless tract..... however when you go to Canada it is almost completly void of it, harsh fines will do that, perhaps our legislaters should take note of that....


----------



## Rysalka (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm lucky enough to live on the Sturgeon River south of Wolverine right in the middle if some fine trout fishing.....What do I get to do daily spring, summer and fall........clean the river of trash left by canoers, kayakers and fishermen...

I'm amazed at the number of people that just don't seem to care....beautiful river, great sights, crystal clear water, just dump your empties and forget them.

Now I understand why land owner are so negative.

Same with public land seems most two tracks up here end at a trash dump, getting real tired of cleaning up for these people......

Unfortunatly it only takes a few to make the rest of us look bad.


Thanks for cleaning up after the ugly few.


----------



## River Keeper (Apr 12, 2010)

Way i see it guys and ladies who clean up the mess will have Great days to come..We always clean up everytime we go out fishing .Never ending battle.Few areas are getting better as they put trash cans out.But they forgot to empty the Cans 100% of the time.But it does make our job somewhat easyier...Keep up the Good Work


----------



## SALMOTRUTTA (Nov 10, 2010)

I fish a local boat launch on the lower manistee river on an almost daily basis. and it doesnt matter what time of the year i go, i always leave with a grocery bag full of trash. the landowners on either side of the launch praise me and allow me to fish off the adjacent land they own. the way i see it, if you do good to the river, the river will do good for you.


----------



## Bluegill_Bass_Basher (Feb 4, 2013)

I was at my cabin early spring on the Ausable, stopped by Foote dam, and the bank was just covered in line and line spools, it was disappointing to see such a beautiful river lined with line


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## swampswede (Jun 6, 2010)

I too have made a habit of stuffing a trash bag in my vest while trout fishing. Amazing what a few hogs can do to a river and it's banks.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bass70003 (Feb 1, 2012)

It makes me wonder what our rivers and lakes will be like for my kids when they are my age....


----------



## bronc72 (Nov 25, 2008)

I have wondered why someone who enjoys the outdoors, will leave garbage in the outdoors. I can only imagine what their living room must look like!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

The worst part is that it's more effort carrying it all (at least beer) out to the spots than it is taking it back. I mean it weights less, can be crushed etc etc etc.


----------



## tcriver (Nov 3, 2008)

mrjimspeaks said:


> The worst part is that it's more effort carrying it all (at least beer) out to the spots than it is taking it back. I mean it weights less, can be crushed etc etc etc.


 I used too fish tippy back in the late 80s to 90s for a week every year in july for scams the amount of garbage I took out of there would stagger you.I can never understand why people want to destroy.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

I used to bow hunt an old dumping site. It was amazing how many people dropped off their trash and old appliances. Also was amazing no one ever looked up, they would have seen a guy writing down their license plate numbers. The trash was always gone the next time I hunted. :lol:




Rysalka said:


> I'm lucky enough to live on the Sturgeon River south of Wolverine right in the middle if some fine trout fishing.....What do I get to do daily spring, summer and fall........clean the river of trash left by canoers, kayakers and fishermen...
> 
> I'm amazed at the number of people that just don't seem to care....beautiful river, great sights, crystal clear water, just dump your empties and forget them.
> 
> ...


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

Makes it feel just like you were the first one to find the secret honey hole.

That....or makes you feel like you are fishing the banks of New Jersey. 

I remember going to the mouth of the Clinton River. Thought I would take my son and dog for a walk. I was appalled by the amount of trash there. Enough to fill a garbage truck. Talk about an area that should be closed due to abuse.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

tcriver said:


> I used too fish tippy back in the late 80s to 90s for a week every year in july for scams the amount of garbage I took out of there would stagger you.I can never understand why people want to destroy.


I promise you that it's not like that now. The salmon crowd still shows up, but we do our best to make trash pickup runs down the river trail every shift in the fall. 

Spring time is a little nicer, I call the spring crowd real fisherman. Winter time, wow. The trash bins are used and I have to look very hard for any litter on the banks. 

Live from the stand...


----------

